# Dudamel: Success or failure?



## KenOC (Mar 7, 2011)

Fashions come and go. Our current media darlings can do no wrong! But things were different three years ago, when the newly-arrived Gustavo Dudamel showed himself at less than his best.

http://www.earbox.com/posts/87


----------



## Guest (Aug 22, 2013)

Someday soon, instead of saying "it needs more cowbell", people are gonna say "it needs more Dudamel".

Heck, it even rhymes!

(No more cupcakes, I promise!)


----------



## ptr (Jan 22, 2013)

During his tenure in Gothenburg I heard him maybe 8 or 10 times and I never left the Concert Hall thinking "what a bore", no, on the contrary, can't really think of a concert of his where I did not leave with little clouds under my feet feeling uplifted. Sure, if You want a conductor that points to every minute detail in the music, then the Dude might not be Your kind of guy, but if You like music to be fun, to have a excellent superstructure filled to the brim jivin' on the dance floor, then he is!

And remember, He's only 32, he won't be in his prime as a conductor for another 30 years yet! 

/ptr


----------



## nightscape (Jun 22, 2013)

He's hit or miss from the concerts I've watched on YouTube. I've heard people go too ga-ga over him, and heard people overly bash him. I think he's promising. Personally, I'm much more engaged with the Philadelphia Orchestra's new young conductor, Yannick Nezet-Seguin.


----------



## niv (Apr 9, 2013)

I had a ticket to see him live with the Simon Bolivar Youth Orchestra at Teatro Colon and for personal issues couldn't go. Sad, sad, sad. I really liked his Rite I heard on youtube (which was coincidently what I was going to see ;_; )


----------



## Secretariat (Aug 10, 2013)

I should find that clip where Dudamel is like "It needs more blood!" LOL needs more Dudamel yes indeed, what a gifted man!


----------



## ComposerOfAvantGarde (Dec 2, 2011)

Extremely talented, passionate about music, knows what he's doing which is more than I can say for some other conductors.....I generally enjoy his stuff.


----------



## Chi_townPhilly (Apr 21, 2007)

nightscape said:


> He's hit or miss from the concerts I've watched on YouTube. I've heard people go too ga-ga over him, and heard people overly bash him. I think he's promising. Personally, I'm much more engaged with the Philadelphia Orchestra's new young conductor, Yannick Nezet-Seguin.


I can't disagree with a syllable of this.

Musically, he's fine now- but does he realize how much *more* he can absorb/learn/formulate? If he does, and has a productive _and_ ascendant next decade/decade-and-a-half, then he'll secure his place in posterity.


----------



## superhorn (Mar 23, 2010)

As conductors go, Dudamel is just a baby , and you can't predict how people will turn out before they have even learned to walk . But Dudamel is a very talented baby , and my impression of him so far hs been positive . Leopold Stokowski conducted his final public concert at the age of 90 !


----------



## Vaneyes (May 11, 2010)

There have been many monkeys on the podium. Toscanini, Stokowski, LB, Dutoit, A. Davis, Nelsons, to name a few. It's difficult sometimes to divorce oneself from antics, but one should endeavor to discernly listen and give them a chance to display their art. :tiphat:


----------



## KenOC (Mar 7, 2011)

I wonder if anybody looked at the link in the OP...


----------



## ptr (Jan 22, 2013)

KenOC said:


> I wonder if anybody looked at the link in the OP...


I did, but thought it old news! I don't see why any conductor needs to have environmental views on anything outside the concert hall, this just points to how meaningless the press and not least TV news is today!

/ptr


----------



## KenOC (Mar 7, 2011)

It was a satire. By John Adams BTW. Making fun of the high expectations people had for Dudamel on his arrival in LA...


----------



## Roland (Mar 13, 2013)

Yes, KenOC, but people come here to escape political satire.

Unless, you want to bring up Wagner and his socialist views--again.

But I would guess people on this thread would rather discuss the musical merits of Dudamel.


----------



## KenOC (Mar 7, 2011)

Good to finally learn why people come here. Thanks for the tip! :tiphat:


----------



## Selby (Nov 17, 2012)

I thought it was hilarious KenOC - I wonder if Adams wrote the whole thing himself or if he just changed some language from another article (change Obama to Dudamel and boom!). The more I hear about/read things by John Adams the more I like him. I have a friend, a flautist, who had a lot of interaction with him while studying and has told me wonderful things about him. Unfortunately that has not translated to me enjoying any of him compositions more.

As for Gustavo Dudamel, his recording of Silvestre Revueltas' La Noche de los Mayas with the Simon Bolivar Youth Orchestra of Venezuela is amazing. That piece has some of the greatest use of percussion in all of classical music.









cheers,
M.


----------



## ptr (Jan 22, 2013)

It is like I have said time and time again, the Internet and Irony are two lifestyles that don't match well!
​
/ptr


----------



## deggial (Jan 20, 2013)

Mitchell said:


> That piece has some of the greatest use of percussion in all of classical music.


no kidding. Truly epic :tiphat:


----------



## starthrower (Dec 11, 2010)

Maybe he owns a bunch of BP stock?


----------



## Roland (Mar 13, 2013)

No, Starthrower, I don't own a bunch of BP stock. Although that is a pretty good line and I deserved it.

KenOC also made a fine riposte when he responded with good humor to the sharp tone of my complaint. Thank you, KenOC, for taking it in stride and not lashing out at the newbie.

Actually, I am indebted to KenOC, :tiphat: he has taught me two lessons:

1) I would enjoy a political discussion with John Adams about as much as with (I imagine) Richard Wagner.

2) I still haven't learned the simplest lessons from _Bambi_.


----------

